# Pet Superstore on Fraser close down.



## devonb (Jan 5, 2015)

Looks like this place is finally shut down.

https://www.google.ca/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=pet superstore langley

Saw a notice on the door the other day saying they owed over $45k for missed rent. SPCA was there talking to one of the owners.
It had been shut down for 4 or 5 days because of "premise problems".
Just saw that Google is saying it's closed permanently now.

Been a long time coming.
Look at their unrecommended yelp reviews.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Not good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devonb (Jan 5, 2015)

aprilsaquarium said:


> Not good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why do you say that?


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Well another store who didn't make it! Although thst one was owned by a wholesale fish supply place and if they can't make it...with them
Supplying all the stuff then it's not good at all! 
But they took it over because the original
Petland owed them
So much money.
Being a business owner I hate to see any business fail.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devonb (Jan 5, 2015)

aprilsaquarium said:


> Well another store who didn't make it! Although thst one was owned by a wholesale fish supply place and if they can't make it...with them
> Supplying all the stuff then it's not good at all!
> But they took it over because the original
> Petland owed them
> ...


It wasn't a good business. The owners were extremely crooked.
The people that owed Petland money were the owners of The Pet Superstore. So they weren't allowed to use the franchise anymore.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes I heard they owe money to a lot of people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

another bites the dust.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

The original owners were very crooked. When they stopped being Pet Land and became The Pet Superstore there was a new owner, but he kept the original owners as managers for various personal reasons. It's a shame to see it go under, as the staff was all new within the year. We tried to reinvent the store and change the stigma historically associated with the store, but just didn't have enough time to introduce enough changes to save it. We had some good plans in motion to reestablish ourselves as a respectable business, but having the old managers really became a hindrance where their personal financial decisions and business practices became too heavy of a burden for the store. 

We've made sure all the animals have somewhere to go, be it to employees homes, customers we knew well, other pet stores, etc. As of now almost all the animals have left the store, with staff showing up multiple times daily to ensure proper care continues during the conclusion of another one of our local fish store.

Disclaimer: I was an employee, but given the circumstances have found other work. I'm only commenting to provide closure on the status of the animals. I wish the owner all the best, as we really could've had something great if we had a different base to build off of. 



It's sad to watch another one of our local stores fail, I've gone through this a few times now. Always support your local fish stores when you can guys!


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

I agree! Thanks for posting . Glad the animals
Are cared for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

Sad. In Richmond, there is only PetSmart left. I don't usually buy fish there because they don't have the types of fish I like. 

I always wonder how Pet stores make money if they are only selling fish. Keeping fish in the store is expensive. The rent, the electricity, the water conditioners etc. How many fish do you have to sell a month to make up for the rent? 

Walmart is coming to Richmond soon, I think they have a fish section. I can see Walmart fish department is ok since that store is selling so many other stuff. I hope they have the fish I like.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Walmarts
Don't sell fish anymore. That's where my system
Came
From
When they took them
Out of all the stores.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devonb (Jan 5, 2015)

datfish said:


> The original owners were very crooked. When they stopped being Pet Land and became The Pet Superstore there was a new owner, but he kept the original owners as managers for various personal reasons. It's a shame to see it go under, as the staff was all new within the year. We tried to reinvent the store and change the stigma historically associated with the store, but just didn't have enough time to introduce enough changes to save it. We had some good plans in motion to reestablish ourselves as a respectable business, but having the old managers really became a hindrance where their personal financial decisions and business practices became too heavy of a burden for the store.
> 
> We've made sure all the animals have somewhere to go, be it to employees homes, customers we knew well, other pet stores, etc. As of now almost all the animals have left the store, with staff showing up multiple times daily to ensure proper care continues during the conclusion of another one of our local fish store.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you have work. Good luck. Also happy to hear the animals are taken care of. Peaked in a few times and saw Samson sitting in the empty store. Kind of felt bad for him.

It's sad because it really did have a lot of potential. It was such a great store. Sad to see it go with a wimper.


----------



## devonb (Jan 5, 2015)

aprilsaquarium said:


> Walmarts
> Don't sell fish anymore. That's where my system
> Came
> From
> ...


How is it as a filtration system? 
I took a peak at PetSmart's once and it was pretty intense. 
It was all on one filter, though. 
With a smaller separate filtration system for the coldwater.


----------



## wmb13 (Aug 21, 2013)

datfish said:


> The original owners were very crooked. When they stopped being Pet Land and became The Pet Superstore there was a new owner, but he kept the original owners as managers for various personal reasons. It's a shame to see it go under, as the staff was all new within the year. We tried to reinvent the store and change the stigma historically associated with the store, but just didn't have enough time to introduce enough changes to save it. We had some good plans in motion to reestablish ourselves as a respectable business, but having the old managers really became a hindrance where their personal financial decisions and business practices became too heavy of a burden for the store.
> 
> We've made sure all the animals have somewhere to go, be it to employees homes, customers we knew well, other pet stores, etc. As of now almost all the animals have left the store, with staff showing up multiple times daily to ensure proper care continues during the conclusion of another one of our local fish store.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear the animals are being taken care of. I stopped yesterday after work for feeder insects and saw the sign and could still here a bunch of birds inside, I was worried they were being abandoned.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

System
Works
Well.
It has a large uv . I have
Separate tanks for tiny fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

wmb13 said:


> Glad to hear the animals are being taken care of. I stopped yesterday after work for feeder insects and saw the sign and could still here a bunch of birds inside, I was worried they were being abandoned.


What are you after? Shawn Greenwood on Facebook is one of the ex employees boyfriend and he has the crickets and some worms I believe.


----------



## wmb13 (Aug 21, 2013)

datfish said:


> What are you after? Shawn Greenwood on Facebook is one of the ex employees boyfriend and he has the crickets and some worms I believe.


I have a bunch of baby fire belly toads and was wondering what the smallest feeder insects they had were. I have fruit flies but they are eating them very quickly and are getting big enough to eat very tiny crickets. Pet smart doesn't cary small enough insects. I wanted to supplement their diets a bit.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

You can order pinheads. Fire belly toad babies will eat you out of house and home. I raised some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmb13 (Aug 21, 2013)

aprilsaquarium said:


> You can order pinheads. Fire belly toad babies will eat you out of house and home. I raised some.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it is starting to get that way lol. I have never had frogs or toads before and was un aware of how quickly thier appitites would grow.
I started an other post yesterday looking for some help but no answers yet.
I guess I will have to look into how quickly I can order some stuff.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

wmb13 said:


> Yes, it is starting to get that way lol. I have never had frogs or toads before and was un aware of how quickly thier appitites would grow.
> I started an other post yesterday looking for some help but no answers yet.
> I guess I will have to look into how quickly I can order some stuff.


if you make it out to PoCo I can order in small crickets or any size crickets in 250/500/1000 counts for you. It's a lot cheaper that way if you're needing a bunch. We receive bug orders every Wednesday  (Petland PoCo). Message me if you're interested!


----------

